# ELR Ramrod Tip



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Going out on a limb here. I am searching for an ELR/Ballistic/Deep tip for a ramrod, 50 cal. I found some ELR Powerbelts that we'd like to try, but can't find a loading tip anywhere in store local. Anyone have an extra? I'm located in UT County.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

????










-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Opps, sorry. bad post and don't know how to delete


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I believe the .45 & .50 use the same ELR tip. I shoot the ELR projectile in my .45 using a standard size loading tip. They load super easy in my gun without crushing the tip. Just make sure you have a loading tip and don't try to use them with just the ramrod or the projectile tip will stick in the ramrod hole and you will pull the projectile out and fire a powder load. Ask me how I know. $12 & Free shipping on Muzzle-Loaders.com

ELR LOADING TIP, .45 & .50 (bpishopping.com)
CVA Paramount™ ELR Loading Tip | AC1722 | Muzzle-Loaders.com


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Look at the "spin jag". I use them for my .45 and .50 and they are awesome. I've never had any issue with the tips crushing and accuracy has been more consistent too.


----------



## taskswap (Mar 11, 2021)

I swear by the spin-jag as well. I sprang for their custom ramrod as well and love it.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion. It appears the spin jag doesn't accommodate the newer ELR type bullets.


----------

